# Urgent help please - when to take Suprefact!



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello there
I'm getting ready for my first FET and am due to start my Suprefact injections (day 21) tomorrow but was just wondering when to take it - the advice on the hopsital sheet says to do it first thing in the morning but i specifically remember being told that the evening was better? Can anyone shed some light as have tried to ring my hopsital for clairification but no-one is answering.

All help greatly welcomed! xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Sarita

I've moved your post here to see if you get some advice.

Good luck with your FET     

Emma


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hon - I was told it was probably better to take in the evening as when I had scans if they needed to change to dose they could do it that day - that was probably more to do with the Puregon but they basically said to take it when it suited but at the same time roughly every day.

Good luck

Kate


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Emma & Kate
Many thanx for your help. I think it's better to take it in the eve. so will do that. Good luck with your treatments guys, and Kate hoping you get a big fat positive on the 24th!
Take care xxx


----------

